# ISO... Dairy Free Substitutes...



## peppermint patie07 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello,
        I'm looking to find a substitutes for Ricotta cheese and Mozarella cheese and butter/margines...Recently found out I'm dairy allergies...


----------



## redkitty (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Peppermint!  You should visit a few vegan cooking sites as they don't use any dairy and have wonderful subsititutes.  Let me have a quick look around and see what I can find.

Edited to add:

I forgot about this one!  I saw it a few weeks back in a lasagne recipe.

*Dairy Free Soft Cheese
* 450g/1lb         Firm Tofu
 1/2         Teasp  Grated Nutmeg
 1/2         Teasp Sea Salt
 Freshly         Ground Black Pepper
 90ml/3fl.oz.         Olive Oil

 *Instructions*

 1.         Place 3/4 of the tofu in large mixing bowl together with the remaining         ingredients and mash until smooth.

 2.         Add sufficient of the remaining tofu to achieve the desired consistency.

 Use         to replace soft cheeses, such as Ricotta, in pasta dishes.


----------



## peppermint patie07 (Jun 17, 2007)

redkitty: Thanks so much for your imput.  It's a start.  I'll try the vegan sites.  Your the best...peppermint patie07


----------

